

Cayenneapps – SWOT tool - sangria
http://cayenneapps.com

======
sangria
SWOT Application can be most helpful in many different areas such as: startup
idea validation, company market position identification or personal career
development. It uses custom wizard, which utilize extended version of famous
SWOT analysis method and can predict recommended strategies for
user.<p>Intuitive wizard guides customer step by step and explains whole
process of getting from identification of strengths, weaknesses, opportunities
and threats to final strategy and meaningful insights.

